# what do you use in the litter box?



## cydni85 (Feb 20, 2010)

If you are using a fleece liner in the bottom of the cage, what do you put in the litter box?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I use Yesterdays News by Purina.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I recommend using a sheet of paper towel in a litter box/under the wheel, unless your hedgie has a tendancy to shred/chew on it.


----------



## cydni85 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I use papertowel also


----------



## yeamon (Feb 18, 2010)

I was using corn cob, but I read that it wasnt good for them, and also my hedgie tends to turn her litter box upside down and that can be VERY messy with corn cob! Haha, so I just use papertowel for now. I'd like to use Yesterdays News.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I use Soft-Sorbent lavender for both hedgehog litter-boxes and the rat. I pick out the dried flower petals. They all love it.


----------



## Bostongirl (Jan 5, 2010)

I use dog training pads..I cut to size and put under the wheel. I get three days worth of one dog pad.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok I wanted to add a question into this. I feel stupid for asking, but do you scoop it like a regular cat box? I'm going to be using Yesterday's News for potty training my baby boy, and couldnt' really decide if that was the best way to scoop.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

tiesaresopxnk said:


> Ok I wanted to add a question into this. I feel stupid for asking, but do you scoop it like a regular cat box? I'm going to be using Yesterday's News for potty training my baby boy, and couldnt' really decide if that was the best way to scoop.


Yes poop and pee can be scooped out daily with a regular cat litter scoop. You will find that because yesterday's new is pelleted you will need to completely change the litter out every 3-4 days, possibly more depending on how much your hedgehog pees in it. The pellets go really soggy when wet, which is why it's hard to scoop all the pee out, and why changing the litter completely will be neccessary every few days.


----------



## tiesaresopxnk (Apr 29, 2010)

SnufflePuff said:


> tiesaresopxnk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I wanted to add a question into this. I feel stupid for asking, but do you scoop it like a regular cat box? I'm going to be using Yesterday's News for potty training my baby boy, and couldnt' really decide if that was the best way to scoop.
> ...


Thanks again Stephanie  I'm slowly getting the hang of things, just a few little things like this that are confusing me. Now if I can just get Rocco to let me pick him up. My husband has been handeling him since I'm still a little uneasy about getting poked again. I figured letting him "tame" him first would be a good choice. Everytime I try he just huffs and does the jump thing and tries to quill me :-(


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

tiesaresopxnk said:


> SnufflePuff said:
> 
> 
> > tiesaresopxnk said:
> ...


Don't worry it takes time! You can definitely pick your hedgehog up with a blanket until you are used to him! To be honest, I always still pick mine up out of their cages with either blankets or hedgehog hats. I find that they are always grumpiest when being woke up initially. Once they are out of the cage, you can slowly get used to handling them with your bare hands!


----------

